# New to the site and thought I would share some pics of my latest projects



## paulrtools (Jan 6, 2012)

Here is a A13 infill plane I finished the end of last year and have used it to make quite a few shavings since. Dovetailed sides with Cherry infill. I am a machinist by trade but woodworking is my hoby. They go hand in hand for something like this.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Welcome to the site. So being a machinest, do you work with wood to the .001", or do you accept lower tolerances since its wood?

That plane is beautiful! I almost wouldn't want to work with it, for fear that it would get dinged up.

Fabian


----------



## Ostie (Dec 19, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous! I love the dovetailed sides!


----------



## paulrtools (Jan 6, 2012)

I have been collecting tools since I was nine and have restored many. I hate to see a tool used for decoration and not used for its intended purpose. I think that is why I made this one since the prices on some of these are so high I probably would have been afraid to use it.


----------



## paulrtools (Jan 6, 2012)

Here is a chess set I built for my son this Christmas and was able to put the plane to good use. Here is another example of the machinist woodworker connection.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

That's some real talent to make a plane like that, besides getting all the pawns the same...nicely done.









 







.


----------



## paulrtools (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome. I love to look at others work but for some reason never posted my own. It was easier than I thought.


----------



## toasterburn (Jan 3, 2012)

You have some true talent friend, beautiful work. I've always loved the look and feel of brass, looks great paired with the wood.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

That plane! Holy cow! Can I borrow it pleeeeease! I'll send it back in a couple years.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Welcome to the site you are a True Craftsman.Very happy to have your presence on this site it's nice to see a piece so exquisite that is still practical and used. Gorgeous work and Welcome to the Forum.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## paulrtools (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks a million. I am not sure if I am a craftsman but I do love to build things. My biggest problem is I have too many hobbies and not enough time to be great at any. Like they say Jack of all trades but master on none.


----------



## Evilfrog (Aug 2, 2011)

Is the sole joined to the sides with dovetails? 

That thing is beautiful.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forum and all i can say is wow. Nice stuff.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

That is some outstanding work. Any chance you could do a thread on the making of the chess set?


----------



## paulrtools (Jan 6, 2012)

For the plane I started with Jim Yehle drawings and write up on how to build an infill plane (they are on the net). He shows and tells you everything you need to know to build one. I took his plans and threw in some of my own ideas and came up with this one. Like always a project turns into many projects. I realy love the old knurls you see on brass knobs and things but I could not find the tool to make them so I made the tools to make the knurls on the adjustment knobs. Now I use those on everything.


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

That looks great! I actually started building the exact same chess board in my high school shop class in 2000, I never finished it and actually just came home this week and found it so I can finish it. I had everything cut out and mostly glued up, the top checker board looks great, but the rest needs a lot of work. I think I rushed to finish it before the summer break since it was a side project I was doing, and a lot of my glue joints don't line up. After seeing how well yours turned out though I think I'll have to try to fix it all. I'll get a picture of it here in a day or two for you. If you want it, I'm not trying to hijack your thread.


----------



## paulrtools (Jan 6, 2012)

Not at all. I would love to see it. I had some drawings from a friend for years and made the pieces a year or so ago. Finally decided to put it together for my sons office in his new house.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow, that is beautiful. Wood and metal compliment each other so nicely. I love the chess set. Just gorgeous work.


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Fantastic pieces! That plane makes me dribble. It looks like the sole is steel and the sides are brass? Beside the dovetails are they also soldered together? Are the "white" chesspieces made from aluminium?


----------



## mustang501993 (Jan 28, 2012)

I too am interested in knowing whether you work wood to the thousandth of an inch as well or do you accept looser tolerances? Awesome job.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

All very nice work... BUT !MAN! That plane is something else! 

Simply awesome work! It's things like that that make me wish I was a machinist too so I could improve my ww'n... It would be like a whirlwind spiraling out of control :laughing:

~tom


----------



## paulrtools (Jan 6, 2012)

I love working with hand tools and am picked on constantly about my chisels and planes. Even so when it comes to important thicknesses such as tendons, rabbits, dovetails, I do tend to pull out the digital calipers and get down to close tolerances. When it does not mater I leave them in the drawer and just make things visually pleasing. As for the dovetails on the plane, they are double dovetailed and then peened. You make a regular dovetail as in woodworking then file a second dovetail on the pin side and leave the tails long and hammer them into it and file it flat. This locks them together like one solid piece. I practiced with both pieces steel but realized when I finished you could not tell it was not a solid piece I decided to make the sides out of brass to bring it out.


----------



## paulrtools (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes the chess pieces are brass and aluminum.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Your work is absolutely gorgeous! You'll have to let us all in on how to make one of those planes :yes:


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

Man looking at my chessboard again today I realized it's crap compared to yours lol. I can't see it too well in the pictures but the only good thing about it right now is the checker board is pretty tight minus one spot where it's chipped. But the top is also warped too lol, I have a lot of work to fix it.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

The plane is a thing of beauty! You are one talented hombre. I am anxious to see more of your work.

Bret


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

Beautiful work, Paul!

Welcome, and thanks for sharing!:thumbsup:

p


----------



## paulrtools (Jan 6, 2012)

Found a good picture of both sides of the dovetail.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

paulrtools said:


> Found a good picture of both sides of the dovetail.


Found a good picture of both sides of the dovetail

Outstanding

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------

